# How can I edit my post?



## Tim James

I am a new member with this site. The first day I submitted a post I noticed an edit icon at the bottom. Today after rereading my post I noticed some things that needed correction but couldn't find any edit tools anywhere? How can i edit or delete threads for any future needs? 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## downburst82

The window to edit posts is very small. I don't think we ever have got an answer on exactly how long but seems like its only couple of hours.


----------



## spudmunkey

downburst82 said:


> The window to edit posts is very small. I don't think we ever have got an answer on exactly how long but seems like its only couple of hours.



I feel like I've seen it disappear after even minutes, when someone has quoted it...but I haven't done any testing to confirm what I saw...because I have also had instances where I *was* able to edit a post that was quoted...so...yeah.


----------



## Tim James

So if I cant edit a post after the Icon dissapears then can I delete a post possibly?


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like I've seen it disappear after even minutes, when someone has quoted it...but I haven't done any testing to confirm what I saw...because I have also had instances where I *was* able to edit a post that was quoted...so...yeah.



Exact same thing as me. It seems that I've seen it both ways in the past. They must have changed it at some point.


----------



## Hollowway

Tim James said:


> So if I cant edit a post after the Icon dissapears then can I delete a post possibly?


No, unless you ask a moderator to do it for you. You do not have that ability on here, but they do.


----------



## Velokki

Is there a reason for enforcing the new edit policy? I just find it serves no purpose. I tried to edit my classified thread as "SOLD" but couldn't do it. Oh well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Velokki said:


> Is there a reason for enforcing the new edit policy? I just find it serves no purpose. I tried to edit my classified thread as "SOLD" but couldn't do it. Oh well.



Spammers have wised up, unfortunately. 

They'll make innocuous posts and then days later edit them into giant spam ads and/or put links to shady sites. 

The window is between 24 and 48 hours, at least last I checked, Alex has changed it based on the site's code changes here and there.


----------



## Velokki

MaxOfMetal said:


> Spammers have wised up, unfortunately.
> 
> They'll make innocuous posts and then days later edit them into giant spam ads and/or put links to shady sites.
> 
> The window is between 24 and 48 hours, at least last I checked, Alex has changed it based on the site's code changes here and there.



Oh dang, didn't think about that. Explains.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> The window is between 24 and 48 hours, at least last I checked, Alex has changed it based on the site's code changes here and there.



Necrobumping because I noticed this isn't the case for me. It's been around 45 minutes - 1 hour before I lose the chance to edit


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Necrobumping because I noticed this isn't the case for me. It's been around 45 minutes - 1 hour before I lose the chance to edit



I guess Alex changed it again.


----------



## ixlramp

Yes, it's been 1 hour for me too, which is too short, please make it longer, 12-24 hours would be good.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yeah, I'd like to join this unofficial petition to lengthen the time to about 24 hours. I often post late at night when I'm tired and make less sense. Getting to edit and perform spell-check and clarification is nice. lol


----------



## Andromalia

I can attest to being unable to edit a post after..well, 5 seconds ? I forgot to quote someone and wanted to add an edit and couldn't just after posting.


----------

